# Wording on my website.



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I am in the throws of finalising my website v.2.
Before I upload it in the next week or so I would like your opinions on this question.

I used to have a few blokes working for me but not any more. I am now, in the main, a sole trader.
On my website (v.1), the wording comes across about my business as though I am still reasonably 'big' (which was my intention originally).

The thing is, do I keep the site wording looking as though I am bigger than I really am, in the hope that the odd larger job (other than resi's) comes up that I know I could handle on my own,
or
do I 'downsize' with the wording and let the world wide web know I am only operating as a sole trader, possibly missing out on the odd light industrial/commercial job.

I hope that is clear?
Thanks for your thoughts. Though I'll only pay a penny for them :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Mist

I'd be honest about it. Generally, people dont like to get one impression initially and then be delivered something different. 

It happens on forums alot. Guys will say "we" do this and "we have always" done that. Its a little specious like when "we" refers to one person plus their summer helper. There is a loss of credibility there. 

Keep it genuine to what you are selling these days.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, Scott.
Got some more stuff to do on the new site before it goes live and I am swaying more to wording it as being a Sole Trader as you are saying .

I have been referring to myself as ''B&A'' (biz name) instead of ''we''.
How does that grab you in regards to keeping the wording like that?

The other thing. I have ''Company'' at the end of my business name and I am thinking of dropping that too. 
What do you think to that?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Its a little specious like when "we" refers to one person plus their summer helper.


We (my helper and I) would like to know what _specious_ means.

TIA :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> We (my helper and I) would like to know what _specious_ means.
> 
> TIA :thumbsup:


You have diplomatic immunity, given the nature of your helper. :notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> We (my helper and I) would like to know what _specious_ means.
> 
> TIA :thumbsup:


Any recent pics of the "we"? (not you)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Put me on the list too, Tim. Always a pleasure.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was told along time ago to drop the I,me,my from my language when talking about "my" company. It just doesn't sound professional. You should represent yourself as a business.If you sound small you will stay small.IMHO


----------

